# 94 HB - 4wd not engaging



## rednekk (Jul 17, 2008)

I just bought a '94 HB, V6 4x4 with automatic hubs. The 4wd is not working. I can hear/feel the transfer case shifting when I shift into 4hi or 4lo, but I get no 4wd indicator light on the dash and the 4wd is definitely not engaging. 

Any advice on diagnosing this issue will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Frank


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

post this up on nissan4wheelers.com


----------



## rednekk (Jul 17, 2008)

zanegrey said:


> post this up on nissan4wheelers.com


Thanks, I've been trying to. They haven't approved my membership request yet.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

grab your half shafts and twist them by hand and see if the hubs lock in. if they don't you will need to clean them or replace them.


----------



## rednekk (Jul 17, 2008)

dvdswanson said:


> grab your half shafts and twist them by hand and see if the hubs lock in. if they don't you will need to clean them or replace them.


Ok, will give that a try. Thank you. I assume i want to do this with the transfer case in 4wd, correct? Front wheels on or off the ground?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

no the truck can be on the ground with it in 2wd. hopefully you did buy a truck with blown spiders in the frt carrier.


----------



## rednekk (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok - just went out and tried to turn the half shafts. Driver side turned pretty freely in both directions. Passenger side turned less than 1/8th turn before locking up. Does that tell me the driver side hub is bad/dirty?

I did find that the pass. side CV boot needs to be replaced as well.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

yes the dr side should lock up just like the pass side. IMO I would buy manual hubs but if you have some mechanical knowledge you can pull it apart and clean it up. be sure to grease everything when putting it back together. chances are you have a spring that is worn out and should be replaced.


----------



## rednekk (Jul 17, 2008)

dvdswanson said:


> yes the dr side should lock up just like the pass side. IMO I would buy manual hubs but if you have some mechanical knowledge you can pull it apart and clean it up. be sure to grease everything when putting it back together. chances are you have a spring that is worn out and should be replaced.


I think I'm gonna go the manual hub route. I just have no faith in the automatic ones. I replaced the auto hubs in my F-150 with manuals a few years ago and it was just a straight swap - should I expect the same with the Nissan? 

One other thing - i mentioned that I get no 4WD indicator light. Would a bad hub cause this as well? I always thought the light was triggered by the transfer case.

Thank you for all your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

crawl underneath again and turn the frt driveline with your hand with the t/case in 4HI or 4LO. if it doesnt turn t/case is engaged. look on the side of the t/case for a connector plug and hopefully the connector is in it. disconnect it to see if its dirty (if so clean it up) and reconnect. did you get the link I PMd you?


----------



## rednekk (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, I'll check that tonite. 

No, I didn't get any PMs.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check it now


----------

